# Ausschaltverzögerung mit Analogwert einstellen



## schwienbacher markus (2 August 2004)

Hallo Leute!! Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?? Ich brauche eine Ausschaltverzögerung bis ca. 240 Minuten die ich  per Analogwert einstellen kann?????


----------



## Ralle (2 August 2004)

Einfacher Vorschlag:

1. Normiere den Analogeingang so, daß du bei Maximalwert eine 240 erhältst (einfache Umrechnung)
2. Bilde einen Minutenimpuls (entweder mit Hilfe des Systemtimers der S7 oder mit einem 60-Sek-Timer)
3.Bei Abschaltung (Start der Ablaufzeit) übernimmst du den normierten Analogwert (z.Bsp. 180 für 3 Std.) in einen Zähler (oder auch ein Datenwort) und zählst Ihn mit dem Minutenimpuls runter bis Null, bei Null ist dann Schluß, Zeit ist abgelaufen.


----------



## Ralle (5 August 2004)

@schwienbacher markus

Hier ein kleines Progi, nicht unbedingt der Weisheit letzter Schluß, aber das funzt erstmal.

Gruß Ralle


----------



## Ralf (5 August 2004)

Ich benutze für flexible Zeiten immer die OB_PREV_CYCLE Systemvariable. in Deinem  Fall wäre das eine speichernde Einschaltverz. als FB


```
Variablen 
Statisch:
Tempzeit	DINT
Flankenmerker	BOOL
Rennt		BOOL

Eingänge:
OB_Letzter	INT  // Hier immer OB_PREV_CYCLE 'auflegen'
Zeit		INT  // Der Analoge Eingang
Schalter	BOOL

Ausgänge:
Geschaltet	BOOL

Programm:

	U	Schalter
	FP	Flankenmerker
	SPB 	Init
	
	UN	Rennt	
	BEB

	L 	Tempzeit
	L	OB_Letzter
	-D			// Typenkonlikt, aber geht
	T	Tempzeit
	L	D#0
	<D
	R	Rennt
	S	Geschaltet

BE // Hier gehört nen BE hin sonst geht es nicht 
Init:	UN 	Rennt
	S	Rennt
	R	Geschaltet

	L	Zeit
	ITD
	DTR
	L 	27648
	ITD
	DTR
	/R
	L	1.44 E7  // 240 Min in Millisek.
	*R
	RND
	T	Tempzeit	
	BE
```
ist aus dem Kopf ins Notepad geschrieben, müßte aber vom Prinzip funzen

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Ralf (5 August 2004)

*Nachtrag*

Vorsicht, wenns über viele Tage geht,
über 590 Stunden kriegt man Schwierigkeiten 

Gruß
Ralf


----------

